# New from Alaska.



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello future brothers. Just got a positive ballot and start my degree work in two weeks (EA). I look forward to being an active member of this community but I wanted to know if I should really wait till I complete My MM degree before I delve too deeply into all the info here. Suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome. Don't worry about anything on the site. You should be ok. If you don't understand something that is said, it might be from future light. We don't post anything specific about the ceremonies.


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am very eager to begin my journey but I did not want to get ahead of myself--I am glad it is ok that I poke around. One of the aspects of Masonry that led me to join was the depth of life wisdom in the Brotherhood. Not only would I just be able to speak with elders of my community, but with men who have lived a positive life through Masonry. When a friend from TX told me about the site/app I looked into it and I have to say, I am quite impressed with what I see here. Not only will I be able to learn from and work with Brothers in my own community, but through this community, I will be able to reach out and speak with people who I may never have otherwise had the blessing to encounter. Again, many thanks! I am excited for the future!


----------



## Benton (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay at this site and your journey in Masonry.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome!  Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Casey (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site Joseph   I'm super excited for you to begin your journey and be able to have all sorts of interesting discussions together   when we refer to each other as "brother" is about to take on a whole new meaning  again im blessed to be your friend and happy youve arrived at masonry's doorstep.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jun 12, 2011)

welcome to MoT!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Casey. I look forward to many discussions in the future and I will be so pleased when I can truly call you both Brother and friend. BTW my EA degree got moved up to this Wednesday, the 15th! /cheer


----------



## kwilbourn (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy your degree tonight!  You'll always remember it I have a feeling.


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 18, 2011)

@Kwilbourn You are most correct. It was something I will cherish for all the days I walk this earth -- A truly awesome experience.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 19, 2011)

Joseph_OConnor said:


> Hello future brothers. Just got a positive ballot and start my degree work in two weeks (EA). I look forward to being an active member of this community but I wanted to know if I should really wait till I complete My MM degree before I delve too deeply into all the info here. Suggestions are appreciated!




Welcome to the forums!  Glad to have another young Mason here.  And like the other Brothers said, don't worry about what you read here on the site.  Alaska, huh?  What parts?  Alaska is for sure one of the top ten places that I want to go in the future.  Since I am a Texas boy through and through, I don't know why I would want to go up there with as cold as it is.  But from what I have seen, it is really beautiful up there.  They got a lot of lodges up there?


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Bro Michael,

I am up here in the interior, Fairbanks, Alaska. You should come up at least one in your lifetime, Alaska is amazing and I feel blessed to live up here. I know I plan to go to Texas again someday. As far as lodges, there are five districts, one grand lodge, and I am not sure how many individual lodges there are in total. I am in district one which includes, Fairbanks, North Pole, and Valdez, and my Lodge is Tanana No. 3. There is one other Blue in my city and another in the nearby city of North Pole. There are also I believe 3 PH Lodges as well. As far as the appending bodies, I am not sure as I am still near the beginning and focusing on that for now.

Thank you for your welcome and I a look forward to future correspondence!


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 26, 2011)

Brother Joseph,

What is the average number of meetings per month by a lodge in Alaska?  Do you have many day lodges?  I'm curious about the travel conditions in the winter months.


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jul 1, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Brother Joseph,
> 
> What is the average number of meetings per month by a lodge in Alaska?  Do you have many day lodges?  I'm curious about the travel conditions in the winter months.


 
I am not quite sure what the average number of meetings per lodge are in Alaska as I am only involved with Tanana No. 3 for now. Aside from June, July, and August, we meet on Wednesdays, with the stated meeting on the second Wed. of every month. As our summers our short, and Alaska is an awesome place to be, many Brothers spend time with their families doing all manner of outdoor activities during those three months. The other lodges probably have much different schedules and their volume of stated meetings might be greater. I have not heard the term 'day' lodge before so I am unsure what you are asking. As far as travel in the winter months, it seems to be OK. There are quite a few rural areas accessible only by plane, but for most metro areas, you can drive between them all winter long. Personally, I enjoy the winter months up here.

I hope I was able to answer your questions. I will probably have much more information as I progress further on my journey.

Blessings. 

Joseph


----------



## Benton (Jul 1, 2011)

A day lodge meets during daylight hours as opposed to the evening. Which I know probably gets a bit wonky in Alaska with their seasons changing the daylight hours so drastically.


----------

